# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Как это понимать? Кидалово и пикаперы...

## Простоя

Я социофобка со стажем )) Сейчас пытаюсь выбраться из своей фобско-депрессивной скорлупы. Но социальные моменты очень напрягают. Я просто не представляю, как правильно к ним относиться, и как понимать людей. Может со стороны кто подскажет, как вообще относиться к таким ситуациям.

1) Пикаперы или...?
За прошлую неделю ко мне подходили 2 незнакомых парня в универе. Я не понимаю, что они обо мне подумали, и что я должна была подумать, делать (не делать). 

Первый раз, я сидела в библиотеке в универе, читала. Вдруг, откуда невозьмись, подходит парень, извиняется и говорит, что я с профиля очень похожа на его одну знакомую. Прямо вылитая она... А вот с переди - вообще другой человек. Я в ответ нелепо поулыбалась, что-то такое сказала, потом он ушел. 
Что это может означать? 
Мне кажется, что он когда поближе меня разглядел и поговорил со мной чуть-чуть, понял, что я дура и уродина, и потому решил удалиться. 
Вот после таких наездов очень страшно ходить на люди, "пугать народ" собой. Мысли о недостатках своей внешности и манеры общаться, держаться усилились.

2)Пикапер 2 или...
Второй парень тоже подошел в библиотеке. Спросил, есль ли у меня время поговорить. Начал задавать давольно нелепые вопросы (Какие тв передачи и комедии я смотрю, на каком курсе учусь, откуда родом, что я якобы похожа на француженку или итальянку (ога! с русыми волосами! конечно!). Спросил, есть ли ли парень, что я делала на день Валентина (я соврала, сказала что была с друзьями)...Дважды пожал мне руку (когда сказал свое имя, и когда уходил).

Потом этот парень еще с какой-то девушкой разговаривал там же. 

Примечательно, что у обоих в руках был кусок бумаги. Но они не спросили моего телефона. 
Может я правда дура и уродина. И как мне с этим жить? Помогите!!!!


3) Кидалово...
Еще одна ситуация, которой не могу найти объяснение и во всем виню себя (=усиление социофобии). 
Моя училка ин. яза (кружок вне универа) давала мне уроки. Потом я предложила помочь ей с вебсайтом. Она согласилась и в ответ решила дать мне скидку на ее уроки. 
Когда я прислала ей первые идеи дизайна, ее отношение ко мне переменилось. Она стала отменять уроки, не отвечает на смс и емейлы. Звонить я боюсь. 
Неужели мой дизайн так плох, что она решила просто прекратить со мной всякие контакты?
И почему нельзя просто сказать мне, что проект с сайтом пока остановлен, а уроки я бы продолжила у нее брать?
Мне очень больно, что она просто стала меня игнорить, когда я просто хотела помочь. Готова была даже бесплатно ей это  сайт сделать, безо всяких скидок. Почему она ТАК ко мне стала относиться? Я же не сделала ей ничего плохого. Чем я заслужила такой жестокий игнор? 
Даже если ей сайт не понравился, зачем со мной так обращаться?


Такие ситуации, в которых я чувствую себя идиоткой и уродиной меня потом долго тревожат. Хочется прятаться от людей, не общаться ни с кем.
Такое ощущение, что все чем я являюсь и что делаю вызывает у людей негатив по отношению ко мне.
Хотя я им пытаюсь помогать, быть дружелюбной. Ну уверенности не хватает в себе, это да. 

Эх...

----------


## Dementiy

Не накручивай. Будь проще.  :Smile: 
Если у тебя на улице спросят сколько времени, или как пройти на ту или иную улицу, ты тоже будешь думать что это иностранные агенты за тобой шпионят?
Если тебе интересно, то у парней можно было прямо спросить что им надо.
Что до репетитора, то она тоже человек и у нее тоже могут быть проблемы (финансовые, с мужем, с любым человеком, детьми, с головой и т.п.)
Вовсе необязательно чтобы ты, или твоя помощь послужила причиной такого поведения.

Но это все слова, без практики они тебе не помогут...

----------


## Игорёк

Согласен. Надо быть проще и не зацикливаться на себе. 
У парней возможно какие-то свои интересы, и до твоей личности им дела нет. А училку застукал муж с любовником, навалял ей, она не хочет светить фингалом, и настолько расстроена что даже телефон не берет. А может у нее кот с балкона упал, и она в трауре. 
Если же она игнорит тебя из-за сайта - то сама дура. Это насколько ужасным должен быть сайт, чтобы отказаться от клиента по совсем другому профилю ?) или у нее прицип - давать уроки языка только тем кто хорошо делает сайты ).

----------


## Простоя

*Dementiy*, да, может надо не париться, что там они подумали...

Поведение других часто дает человеку обратную связь о его поведении, ошибках. А тут не поймешь ничего. Что я должна менять или делать?  

Спросить можно было конечно. Но мне страшно. Первый может и правда обознался. Второй просто побазарить подошел. Но это странно так подходить. Как на рынке подошел помять фрукт: "А не с гнильцой ли?" Как выяснилось, с гнильцой! Я псих. Плохо и обидно быть психом. Все тебя не любят, осуждают, отвергают. 

Еще был случай в магазине. Тоже парень такой весь из себя подкатил и начал спрашивать, что-то нелепое про нитки. А потом он ушел, и не стал никакие нитки выбирать. Странно. И как я должна вот вести себя в таких ситуациях, когда и так страшно находиться в общественном месте?

В следующий раз я уже не буду никому улыбаться. Отвечу односложно, не буду смотреть в глаза. Они все сразу поймут и откатят во свояси.

----------


## Игорёк

бокал наполовину все-таки полон... Мог вообще никто не подходить)

----------


## Простоя

> Надо быть проще и не зацикливаться на себе.


 А как вести то себя в общественных местах, особенно когда незнакомые люди вдруг подходят и что-то спрашивают? И без того страшно на улицу выходить каждый раз. 




> А училку застукал муж с любовником, навалял ей, она не хочет светить фингалом, и настолько расстроена что даже телефон не берет. А может у нее кот с балкона упал, и она в трауре.


 Лоль... 




> Если же она игнорит тебя из-за сайта - то сама дура. Это насколько ужасным должен быть сайт, чтобы отказаться от клиента по совсем другому профилю ?) или у нее прицип - давать уроки языка только тем кто хорошо делает сайты ).


 Мда.... (задумчиво). И как жить с такими реакциями от других людей. Не париться? После этого уже не хочется кому-то с сайтами помогать (дабы опять не послали).
Интересно, а профи веб дизигнеров часто шлют?...

----------


## Простоя

> бокал наполовину все-таки полон... Мог вообще никто не подходить)


 Новые сапожки делают свое дело.

----------


## Игорёк

Веди себя как хочешь. вообщем-то никому до тебя дела нет, не потому что ты какая-то не такая, а потому что всем до всех нет дела. у всех свои семьй, друзья, любовники, дети и т.д. У парней просто спермотоксикоз, вот они и мучаются. А если бы они стали заморачиваться как ты - то совсем караул. Ну представь что должен думать парень, который задавал тебе дурацкие вопросы про нитки и убежал ? учитывая что он сам первый кашу заварил. ТЕперь его жизнь кончена, ему остается только забраться на крышу магазина и спрыгнуть вниз головой. Да у него таких как ты на дню может быть с десяток. Ты же не думаешь - "почему он странный?", ты сразу про себя. С такой интровертностью тяжко жить.

----------


## Игорёк

> Новые сапожки делают свое дело.


 теперь по традиции форума ты обязана выложить своё фото в купальнике, с тропического пляжа.. ну и еще одно, зимнее, в сапожках, в довесок )

----------


## Простоя

> Веди себя как хочешь.


 Подумаю над этими словами. 




> У парней просто спермотоксикоз, вот они и мучаются.


 У кого сперматоксикоз, а у кого шиза. 
И фобия. 





> теперь по традиции форума ты обязана выложить своё фото в купальнике, с тропического пляжа.. ну и еще одно, зимнее, в сапожках, в довесок )


 На фото эффект будет утерян. 
И купальников у меня нет, я же фобка, ну в самом деле.

----------


## Игорёк

Жаль что нет купальника, ну давай тогда без него, как есть.. Сапожки можешь одеть )

----------


## Простоя

НЕ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Простоя

В общем, это не плохой результат. Теперь просто буду знать, что уровень мой низковат для знакомств с парнями.
Недавно один фоб в социалке предложил встретиться в реале. Не буду. Все равно добром это не кончится для меня.

Лучше сбавить темпы. Не пытаться быть нормальной в половых отношениях.
Общаться с "безопасными" людьми (бабками на скамейках, толстыми тетями в автобусе).

----------


## Игорёк

тот парень что предложил, предложит тоже самое и другой, которая согласится. И в конечном итоге останутся только те кто не предложит ничего. 
Большая ошибка при неудачах не пробовать снова, не пытаться исправить, подругому посмотреть. Это слабость.

----------


## Простоя

> Это слабость.


 Скорее стратегия. Если человек не умеет смотреть в глаза спокойно, непринужденно разговаривать. Сначала надо этому научиться, а потом уже искать парня. 
Тренироваться лучше на "безопасных" кошках, а не на пикаперах.

----------


## Игорёк

как ты собираешься учиться ? есть мысли ? 
проблемы интимной зоны в одиночку решить очень сложно, или совсем нельзя. Человек нужен подходящий рядом, тогда все пройдет само-собой, хотябы частично.

----------


## Игорёк

Стрессовые условия помогут только привыкнуть, но не избавится от проблемы. Надо правильно отнестись к выбору места в котором прибываешь, круг общения, коллектив, и прочие нюансы. Стрессовые ситуации могут и усугубить.
 Нужно еще и пол учитывать. Это из нас все заморочки выбиваются грубостью и суровостью, чисто мужскими факторами, а девочку это наоборот может добить.

----------


## Dementiy

Рекомендую: Тайц Я. М. -> Коньки
Там много, можно найти рассказ поиском по тексту...

----------


## Простоя

> Проблема решается нормализацией Доминации/Пищи/Сексвостребованности, у девушки основное - Сексвостребованность. Для этого нужны хотя бы минимальные навыки реализации этих инстинктов. А для приобретения навыков надо выходить из зоны комфорта.


 Зообиолонгия?
Сексвостребованность - это вообще чего?
Больше женщины ни для чего не нужны.

----------


## Простоя

> проблемы интимной зоны в одиночку решить очень сложно, или совсем нельзя. Человек нужен подходящий рядом, тогда все пройдет само-собой, хотябы частично.


 Нп самлм деле, если кому нужен .... как "интим" (хотя все это просто трах если с нелюбимым), то можно запросто пойти на сз и выбрать кого. в итоге найти с кем покатит.
Но это все как-то для подростков и девственников (извините, ничего личного). 

Можно еще старика найти (дядьку за 40). Им обычно меньше надо чем молодым. И более серьезный настрой. И уважения больше, кстати. Милые они вообще. Но уже не так красивы. Вот это вариант для молоденьких любительниц компромисса и жедающих завести семью. 


Но я антисексуалка, просто комплексы еще остались на этой почве, как голова огромной гидры. Все это надо в себе потихоньку убивать. Воспитывать объективные взгляды, умение не вовлекаться в пикаперские разговоры.

----------


## Игорёк

> Зообиолонгия?
> Сексвостребованность - это вообще чего?
> Больше женщины ни для чего не нужны.


 Наверно он имеет ввиду сексовостребованность в широком смысле слова, т.е. набор привлекательных для женщины качеств.

----------


## Игорёк

> Нп самлм деле, если кому нужен .... как "интим" (хотя все это просто трах если с нелюбимым), то можно запросто пойти на сз и выбрать кого. в итоге найти с кем покатит.
> Но это все как-то для подростков и девственников (извините, ничего личного). 
> 
> Можно еще старика найти (дядьку за 40). Им обычно меньше надо чем молодым. И более серьезный настрой. И уважения больше, кстати. Милые они вообще. Но уже не так красивы. Вот это вариант для молоденьких любительниц компромисса и жедающих завести семью. 
> 
> 
> Но я антисексуалка, просто комплексы еще остались на этой почве, как голова огромной гидры. Все это надо в себе потихоньку убивать. Воспитывать объективные взгляды, умение не вовлекаться в пикаперские разговоры.


 Ого! Откуда такие познания ? Насколько "богат" твой опыт ? Стреляешь-то в яблочко, страшно представить...

----------


## Простоя

Грехи молодости. 
Да мне самой страшно - стала антисексуалкой. Вот к чему приводит неправильное психологическое развитие личности.

----------


## Кирилллл

у меня есть совет автору темы претендующий на нобелевскую премию, НЕ ТУПИ. Я встречал много некрасивых девушек которые встречались женились с востребованными парнями просто лишь потому что они были открытыми для общения и вертелись в мужских коллективах.

----------


## Игорёк

> Грехи молодости. 
> Да мне самой страшно - стала антисексуалкой. Вот к чему приводит неправильное психологическое развитие личности.


 Вот к чему приводит наивность, пологая что на сайтах знакомств сидят одни замечательные люди, просто у их волею судьбы так получилось ) К тебе относились как к шлюхе, а ты позволяла. Общаясь с такими "мужчинами" запросто можно схлопотать фригидность, испоганить свое мировоззрение в целом, и отношение к сексу в частности. Мужчина тот кто способен оберегать заботиться и брать ответственность, а ты просто разменяла себя, не получив ничего взамен. Очень жаль.

----------


## Простоя

> а ты позволяла.


 С ЧЕГО ТЫ ВЗЯЛ, ЧТО Я КОМУ-ТО ЧТО-ТО ПОЗВОЛЯЛА?

Не надо делать таких быстрых заключений. 

Я ЖЕ ПИШУ, ЧТО Я АНТИСЕКСУАЛКА. Да еще и фобка. Думаешь, фобу легко начать спать с кем-то????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ?? Особенно незнакомым? Особенно с инета?

Если я сходила на свидания несколько раз, это НЕ ЗНАЧИТ, что я кому-то что-то позволяла, или с кем -то спала.

----------


## Простоя

> у меня есть совет автору темы претендующий на нобелевскую премию, НЕ ТУПИ. Я встречал много некрасивых девушек которые встречались женились с востребованными парнями просто лишь потому что они были открытыми для общения и вертелись в мужских коллективах.


 То есть? 

Я считаю себя симпатичной, слежу за внешностью постоянно. За муж не собираюсь, потому что у меня социофобия. Пока от нее не избавлюсь, какое может быть открытое общение? Я даже не знаю, что это такое. ГОДЫ ИЗОЛЯЦИИ дают о себе знать. 

Я реально вот не знаю, как вести себя на людях, в компании, в гостях. В итоге получается странно. Люди тоже не знают, что со мной делать, думают, я обиделась на них или что-то там еще. А все гораздо ХУЖЕ: у меня социофобия!

Лучше дай какой дельный совет для конкретной ситуации.

----------


## Простоя

Вообще, все это еще раз показывает, насколько плоха моя ситуация. Отношений у меня уже никогда не будет человеческих с парнем. Потому что моя социофобия не уходит. + Даже если бы и ушла, я упустила много времени и не умею общаться нормально.
Я пробую лечить фобию, депрессняк и прочие психиатрические глюки, но... Но прогресс очень медленный. Наверно, это моя судьба вот так всю жизнь в одиночестве лечиться. Надо ставить реалистичные цели. А может уже и нету смысла ((

----------


## Игорёк

> С ЧЕГО ТЫ ВЗЯЛ, ЧТО Я КОМУ-ТО ЧТО-ТО ПОЗВОЛЯЛА?
> 
> Не надо делать таких быстрых заключений. 
> 
> Я ЖЕ ПИШУ, ЧТО Я АНТИСЕКСУАЛКА. Да еще и фобка. Думаешь, фобу легко начать спать с кем-то????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ?? Особенно незнакомым? Особенно с инета?
> 
> Если я сходила на свидания несколько раз, это НЕ ЗНАЧИТ, что я кому-то что-то позволяла, или с кем -то спала.


 Странно. До секса те мужчины должны были быть весьма галантны. Или сразу было понятно что к чему ? Как ты их смогла так быстро раскусывать ? расскажи ? правда интересно.

----------


## Игорёк

> Вообще, все это еще раз показывает, насколько плоха моя ситуация. Отношений у меня уже никогда не будет человеческих с парнем. Потому что моя социофобия не уходит. + Даже если бы и ушла, я упустила много времени и не умею общаться нормально.
> Я пробую лечить фобию, депрессняк и прочие психиатрические глюки, но... Но прогресс очень медленный. Наверно, это моя судьба вот так всю жизнь в одиночестве лечиться. Надо ставить реалистичные цели. А может уже и нету смысла ((


 Я повторю вопрос - как ты собираешься личиться от фобий в одиночестве ? Ты не находишь такое заявление абсурдным ? Этож как рыбалка без рыбы.

----------


## Кирилллл

> То есть? 
> 
> Я считаю себя симпатичной, слежу за внешностью постоянно. За муж не собираюсь, потому что у меня социофобия. Пока от нее не избавлюсь, какое может быть открытое общение? Я даже не знаю, что это такое. ГОДЫ ИЗОЛЯЦИИ дают о себе знать. 
> 
> Я реально вот не знаю, как вести себя на людях, в компании, в гостях. В итоге получается странно. Люди тоже не знают, что со мной делать, думают, я обиделась на них или что-то там еще. А все гораздо ХУЖЕ: у меня социофобия!
> 
> Лучше дай какой дельный совет для конкретной ситуации.


 Советов никакаих не могу дать могу сказать только одно, а дальше уже делай выводы сама. Для девушки у тебя всё очень хорошо ты не имеешь детей, тебе только, хотя может я ошибаюсь, вроде 21 год, образованна (изоляция книги предположу), плюс красива. Поводов комплексовать и переживать вообще нету у твоей социофобии (боязни общества) нету веских оснований. Ты можешь хоть мекать в мужском коллективе тебя всё равно примут, к тебе будут стараться найти подход, а не ты к другим. Просто осознай это всё и вспоминай, когда находишься среди незнакомых людей, чтобы чувствовать себя уверенней.

Вообще я мало что знаю о тебе, может у тебя проблемы со здоровьем физиологические(психологичесих лично моё мнение не бывает) и на этом фоне вся хрень социофобия, может прошлое оставило отпечаток. В любом случае и это тоже решаемо во всяком случае можно попытаться но форум этот тут точно не поможет.

----------


## Простоя

> Странно. До секса те мужчины должны были быть весьма галантны. Или сразу было понятно что к чему ? Как ты их смогла так быстро раскусывать ? расскажи ? правда интересно.


 Да что рассказывать... Социофобия и консервативное воспитание помогли. А потом поняла, что я вообще никому не нужна. Всем интересны только выгоды и развлечения. 




> Я повторю вопрос - как ты собираешься личиться от фобий в одиночестве ? Ты не находишь такое заявление абсурдным ? Этож как рыбалка без рыбы.


 Не обязательно в одиночестве. Можно начинать ходить в общественные места (курсы, волонтерство...), смотреть как люди себя ведут, учиться. У психологов это называется иерархия страхов. Начинать надо с меньшего и так постепенно. 




> В любом случае и это тоже решаемо во всяком случае можно попытаться но форум этот тут точно не поможет.


 Решаемо, но нужно много времени и работы над собой.

А училка, кстати, ответила (2 недели спустя!) и просит вернуться. Ничего себе! 
Как-то не хочется с таким человеком сотрудничать.

----------


## neji

> А потом поняла, что я вообще никому не нужна. Всем интересны только выгоды и развлечения.


 как ты представляешь себе "нужность" и чем она отличается от "выгоды и развлечений"?

----------


## Игорёк

> Всем интересны только выгоды и развлечения


 Конечно. а тебе они не интересны? Вся природа основана на личной выгоде. Только иногда выгода эта бывает односторонней, в такой ситуации кто-то страдает, кто-то за счет этого получает, правильная выгода - выгода взаимная.
 Ты девочка, тебя долны правильно покапать, иначе будешь чувствовать себя шлюхой. Тебя должны ценить, заботиться о тебе, тратиться на тебя, жертвовать своими интересами ради тебя, и только тогда, возможно, у тебя возникнет какое-то нормальное желание, и если повезет ты даже испытаешь удовольствие от этого.

----------


## .,.,

Да тут же всё ясно с теми парнями,что в библиотеке,что в магазине с нитками. Они просто хотели познакомиться, странно,что тут ещё ни кто в лоб об этом не сказал,давая какие-то намёки и полунамёки. Просто Вы им реально понравились вот они и начали тупые разговоры,в надежде перевести их в другое русло,а раз ответа не последовало,нормального, они и отстали. А раз парни хотят знакомиться,значит с внешностью всё в порядке.

----------


## Простоя

> Поводов комплексовать и переживать вообще нету у твоей социофобии (боязни общества) нету веских оснований.


 Видимо, ты хотел поддержать. Спасибо. Поводов может и нет таких уж страшных, но учиться мне многому надо. Все таки не один психиатр. диагноз. Такие регалии просто так на людей не навешивают ))




> как ты представляешь себе "нужность" и чем она отличается от "выгоды и развлечений"?


 Нужность = природа, не завясящая от внешних переменчивых обстоятельств. Ты нужен глобально, и такой каков ты есть. А выгода больше кратковременна и не имеет отдачи, а только отхапывание. 




> Вся природа основана на личной выгоде.
> ...
>  Тебя должны ценить, заботиться о тебе, тратиться на тебя, жертвовать своими интересами ради тебя, и только тогда, возможно, у тебя возникнет какое-то нормальное желание, и если повезет ты даже испытаешь удовольствие от этого.


 Природа выгоды бывает разная.

Интересно, а что на твой взгляд тогда должна девушка в зхамен на такие отношения к ней? 

Если повезет на зеленой луне....




> Да тут же всё ясно с теми парнями,что в библиотеке,что в магазине с нитками. Они просто хотели познакомиться


 Тоже вариант... Не всем удобно общаться с застенчивым человеком. Особенно, если они ее предварительно напугали до полусмерти, подойдя внезапно откуда ни возьмись.

----------


## Игорёк

> Интересно, а что на твой взгляд тогда должна девушка в зхамен на такие отношения к ней?


 А что от женщины требуется ? ласка, нежность, преданность, уважение, рождение детей (в перспективе).

----------


## neji

> А что от женщины требуется ?


 ум, сходные интересы, сходное мировоззрение, роль "боевой подруги" )

----------


## Unity

Ничего не требуется… Достаточно лишь того факта, что сей Ангел рядом — позволяя изучить дивный мир её души… 
Чего боле?!.
«Прозы жизни», долга быть какой-то, чему-либо соответствовать, подпадать параметрам?.. 
Нет, это для умных… 
Дураки же… любят просто так… 
Вымирающая раса в нашем прагматичном мире…

----------


## Кирилллл

> А что от женщины требуется ? ласка, нежность, преданность, уважение, рождение детей (в перспективе).


  а после перспективы нахрен не нужна, отработанный материал.

----------


## .,.,

Кириллл, ну не надо всех под одну гребёнку грести,кому-то может быть и с ребёнком нужна, есть же такие уникумы которые живут с одной женщиной и 10,15 и даже более лет не убегая от неё к другой.

----------


## Теплая_Киса

Вот почитаешь так мужчин про "как раскрутить на секс", "как не спалиться при измене", "как экологично слить отработанный материал", "как не платить алименты" и сразу хочется стать лесбиянкой-чайлдфрии... Понятное дело, что в общем и глобальном масштабе люди друг на друга кое-что клали, но черт возьми, не на своих же прекрасных самочек и самцов.
P.S. молодое поколение быдлопикаперов имхо охренело. У кого с головой похуже, там никакой адекватностью и здравым смыслом даже не пахнет.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Кириллл, ну не надо всех под одну гребёнку грести,кому-то может быть и с ребёнком нужна, есть же такие уникумы которые живут с одной женщиной и 10,15 и даже более лет не убегая от неё к другой.


 которые не бегают им либо некуда бежать, либо у них ноги сломаны.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Вот почитаешь так мужчин про "как раскрутить на секс", "как не спалиться при измене", "как экологично слить отработанный материал", "как не платить алименты" и сразу хочется стать лесбиянкой-чайлдфрии... Понятное дело, что в общем и глобальном масштабе люди друг на друга кое-что клали, но черт возьми, не на своих же прекрасных самочек и самцов.
> P.S. молодое поколение быдлопикаперов имхо охренело. У кого с головой похуже, там никакой адекватностью и здравым смыслом даже не пахнет.


 помоему они наоборот пытаются жить максимально рационально для себя.
Пойми одну вещь, всё в жизни взаимно, какие девушки такие и мужики и наоборот.

----------


## U.F.O.



----------


## Кирилллл

чё вы сразу обижаетесь то? это юмор у меня такой.
Конечно нужно жить с одной женщиной, расставание через 10, 15 лет это предательство со стороны мужчины да и просто это предательство. 
Но такова жизнь, СЭ ЛЯ ВИ.

----------


## Кирилллл

эх, были бы тут отъявленные феминистки, типо мелисы, лезиан и там ещё одна, они бы мне тут написали какая я падаль.

----------


## .,.,

Да все мужики предатели, и через 15 лет могут предать и через 2 года(((( Даже если им  много чего сделаешь такого от чего он должен быть благодарен,он всё-равно будет м.........ом и всё-равно предаст(((((

----------


## Кирилллл

> Да все мужики предатели, и через 15 лет могут предать и через 2 года(((( Даже если им  много чего сделаешь такого от чего он должен быть благодарен,он всё-равно будет м.........ом и всё-равно предаст(((((


 Такова наша натура и рады бы быть другими, но всё равно предадим потому, что мы м.....и.

----------


## Холодный борщ

Девушка, социофобия это хорошо, особенно в нашем кошмарном мире, где всем на всех плевать. Она убережет вас от лишних людей, лишних проблем и избыточных несчастий. Надо ли бороться с социофобией, пытаться лечить её наильно? Мне кажется, что нет.

Но, вкупе с нелюбовью к людям вы пытаетесь найти проблему в себе и сами же загоняетесь. Подошел к вам мальчик, спросил про нитки/жизнь/наплёл про знакомую похожую и что? С вас убудет? Он сделал больно и неприятно? Нет. Вы хотели сходить с ним в ресторан? Он вам понравился? Нет. 

И тогда в чём смысл ваших загонов? Ни до ни после мальчика (пикапер он или нет, не важно) ваша жизнь ни капли не изменилась. А значит и поводов для дум особых нет. Если вы какахи собачьи на улице наступаете тоже в себе копаетесь? Салфеточку достали, говно стёрли и дальше идём.


В случае с англичанкой вашей, мало-ли что у неё произошло... В аварию попала, в больницу, или наоборот трахалась до упаду с любимым две недели в другом городе, а трубку не брала из-за роуминга. Какая ВАМ разница!? Есть два решения, дальше сотрудничать с ней, или перестать. И тут это сугубо ваше личное решение.

Ощущение которое вы назвали нужностью, лично я причисляю к любви, причём настоящей и крепкой. А найти такого человека, который вас будет считать "нужной", за просто так, как воздух, как пищу и как очаг душевного спокойствия - это уже задача совершенно другая и от социофобности не зависит. 

Как вести себя с людьми это ваше решение и право, а вот думать про ихние "ненормальности" абсолютно не обязательно.

----------


## neji

> социофобия это хорошо


 дальше можно не читать. сразу видно - нормальный человек, не понимает сути проблем.

----------


## Игорёк

> ум, сходные интересы, сходное мировоззрение, роль "боевой подруги" )


 Это простые человеческие качества, а мы говорили про отдачу.

----------


## Игорёк

Никто никого не бросает и не предает, только если человек этого заслуживает, самое банальное как это можно заслужить - связаться с дерьмом, по глупости.

----------


## Простоя

> Ничего не требуется… Достаточно лишь того факта, что сей Ангел рядом — позволяя изучить дивный мир её души… 
> Чего боле?!.
> 
> Дураки же… любят просто так… 
> Вымирающая раса в нашем прагматичном мире…


 Хорошо иметь романтичность, но еще надо нарабатывать в себе знание о мире. Один и тот же человек сочетает в себе и достоинства и недостатки. Вот я думаю, надо учиться принимать и то и другое. 
Но тебе повезло, что у тебя душа поэта. Я тоже когда-нибудь реализуюсь в творчестве. Вот только все битвы пройду, мозги вправлю и тогда будет не страшно постить свой креатив на всеобщее обозрение. 









> Вот почитаешь так мужчин про "как раскрутить на секс", "как не спалиться при измене", "как экологично слить отработанный материал", "как не платить алименты" и сразу хочется стать лесбиянкой-чайлдфрии...


 Не ))) Лучше уж антисексуалкой-чайлдфри  :Smile: 




> Да все мужики предатели, и через 15 лет могут предать и через 2 года(((( Даже если им  много чего сделаешь такого от чего он должен быть благодарен,он всё-равно будет м.........ом и всё-равно предаст(((((


 Это качество людей. А современная культура его ставит в ценности. Но это помогает сразу понять, что ценит человек: долгосрочные отношения или временные развлечения.  




> И тогда в чём смысл ваших загонов? Ни до ни после мальчика (пикапер он или нет, не важно) ваша жизнь ни капли не изменилась. А значит и поводов для дум особых нет.
> 
> 
> Ощущение которое вы назвали нужностью, лично я причисляю к любви, причём настоящей и крепкой. А найти такого человека, который вас будет считать "нужной", за просто так, как воздух, как пищу и как очаг душевного спокойствия - это уже задача совершенно другая и от социофобности не зависит.


 Что ж... Спасибо за советы. Они по теме.

 Я уже не первый раз убеждаюсь, что нефобы (нормальные) именно так смотрят на вещи: они не предают большего значения разным "мелочам". Это позволяет им не зацикливаться на себе и своих недостатках и мыслить более объективно. 




> дальше можно не читать. сразу видно - нормальный человек, не понимает сути проблем.


 Может он и вправду перепутал социофобию с обычной скромностью и застенчивостью. Но взгляд нефоба на проблему отразил точно.




> Это простые человеческие качества, а мы говорили про отдачу.


 Далеко не все готовы отдавать. Особенно  когда в ответ непонятно, что получишь.
Вот сильный человек он тем и отличается, что внутри у него уже есть стержень и ему не убудет, если в ответ он не получит желаемого. Он дает другому свободу и не ломается, если другой не отвечает ему взаимностью.

----------


## _lamer

> Девушка, социофобия это хорошо, особенно в нашем кошмарном мире, где всем на всех плевать. Она убережет вас от лишних людей, лишних проблем и избыточных несчастий. Надо ли бороться с социофобией, пытаться лечить её наильно? Мне кажется, что нет.


   Хорошо быть инвалидом - можно спортом не заниматься. И в армии не служить. Ещё лучше - лежать в коме.



> Да все мужики предатели, и через 15 лет могут предать и через 2 года(((( Даже если им много чего сделаешь такого от чего он должен быть благодарен,он всё-равно будет м.........ом и всё-равно предаст(((((
> Такова наша натура и рады бы быть другими, но всё равно предадим потому, что мы м.....и.


   Очередной говновброс. Кажется, ты кирилл мечтал чтобы форум освободили от всяких "ламеров, даркмелоди", тогда как сам чем занимаешься?
  Мужчина и женщина человечны или нет в силу своей человечности или бесчеловечности. Причём тут пол. Я не люблю половые войны. Там всегда одна сторона праведна.
  У нас в Перми один бывший бандюган, бизнесмен выхаживает свою жену уже 3й год после хромой лошади. Она там надышалась, и в мозгу всё нарушилось. Он продал весь бизнес, возил её в Германию. Ну ему друзья помогали, конечно. Ему под 50, мог бы найти молодую и здоровую, но проявил себя как человек. Мне иногда кажется - чем человек более самец, тем меньше в нём от человека. Чем больше от человека, тем меньше от пресловутого самца-бабуина. Вообщем говновброс не засчитан. При мне половые войны не вести пжлст.

----------


## _lamer

> просто так ничего не делается. Всегда всё делается со смыслом. Приведи мне хоть один пример того что делается бессмысленно ?
> иногда что-то делается без ожидания отдачи, а просто по приколу


   Прикол в том, что сделаешь подарок, отчаявшись что-то получить с этого. 
  А без ожидания отдачи человек может делать, лишь находясь в некоем состоянии навроде детства, когда импульс удовольствия от жизни толкает на бессмысленные поступки. Будьте как дети, как в Писании написано. Если ты не как ребёнок, то ты эгоист и всего лишь платишь баш на баш. Можно ещё накрутить - мол, получают удовольствия оттого, что делают что-то хорошее. Дык это уже Кант успел создать такую мораль - нужно делать хорошее, не получив удовольствия, иначе это не просто так. Вот уж извращенец от философии. Изначально, если обратиться к религии, было только удовольствие и оно было неотрывно от детской невинности разума и хорошего отношения к себе и всему вокруг. Всем стало херово когда случились плохие поступке..Пусть змий..яблоко..как-то странно звучит, может, это просто метафора, но в этом что-то есть. Плохой человек, влюбившись, тоже преображается, значит, изначально было что-то вроде влюблённости, а потом войны, моральное разложение, двач и форчан положили конец прекрасному в человеке.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Хорошо иметь романтичность, но еще надо нарабатывать в себе знание о мире. Один и тот же человек сочетает в себе и достоинства и недостатки. Вот я думаю, надо учиться принимать и то и другое. 
> Но тебе повезло, что у тебя душа поэта. Я тоже когда-нибудь реализуюсь в творчестве. Вот только все битвы пройду, мозги вправлю и тогда будет не страшно постить свой креатив на всеобщее обозрение.


 ещё раз убеждаюсь, что переживать тебе не стоит, всё у тебя на месте даже мозги.   Твоя проблема решается временем, да и воспитание у тебя было отличное.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Хорошо быть инвалидом - можно спортом не заниматься. И в армии не служить. Ещё лучше - лежать в коме.
> 
>   Очередной говновброс. Кажется, ты кирилл мечтал чтобы форум освободили от всяких "ламеров, даркмелоди", тогда как сам чем занимаешься?
>   Мужчина и женщина человечны или нет в силу своей человечности или бесчеловечности. Причём тут пол. Я не люблю половые войны. Там всегда одна сторона праведна.
>   У нас в Перми один бывший бандюган, бизнесмен выхаживает свою жену уже 3й год после хромой лошади. Она там надышалась, и в мозгу всё нарушилось. Он продал весь бизнес, возил её в Германию. Ну ему друзья помогали, конечно. Ему под 50, мог бы найти молодую и здоровую, но проявил себя как человек. Мне иногда кажется - чем человек более самец, тем меньше в нём от человека. Чем больше от человека, тем меньше от пресловутого самца-бабуина. Вообщем говновброс не засчитан. При мне половые войны не вести пжлст.


 это у тебя говносброс, а я просто шутил, пошутил потому, что мне показался подходящим момент для шутки. Если я оскорбил чувства сердобольных недотрог романтиков то не извините, мне пофиг, они лицемеры и вруны, врут всем в том числе и себе.


а ещё ты до невозможности искажаешь то что я писал. И это немного напрягает. Потрудись найти эти мои высказывания сравнить с тем что я написал и впредь не приписывать мне того чего я не говорил, я же так не делаю.

----------


## Unity

> Хорошо иметь романтичность, но еще надо нарабатывать в себе знание о мире. Один и тот же человек сочетает в себе и достоинства и недостатки. Вот я думаю, надо учиться принимать и то и другое.
> Но тебе повезло, что у тебя душа поэта. Я тоже когда-нибудь реализуюсь в творчестве. Вот только все битвы пройду, мозги вправлю и тогда будет не страшно постить свой креатив на всеобщее обозрение.


 Все мы, чёрт мя подери, для Любви и созданы!.. ^_^ Можно всё попробовать, — ну и всё ведь будет _пресны & пустым_ — только лишь в Любви _спасение_.
Знание о мире… столь просто, бесхитростно: мир… лишь сумма коллективного безумия, адский чумный лепрозорий, место буйства вирусных идей, столь уродующих сердце/душу — место и феномен, от которых всё же лучше стоять в стороне — изредка пытаясь вытащить кого-нить с гнилостной трясины Города/семьи; самооценки, выработанной жизнью в нашем ненормальном социуме; иррациональной веры в то, что Смыслом Всего Любовь «не является»…
"Моя" душа… лишь демо-версия… никчёмный прототип, пародия на что-то «правильное»… 
У всех нас… суть… Одна Душа — в миллиардах оболочек сущая… Жаждущая Роста и Развития... Жизни и Полёта, а не прозябанья/тления...
Одно вино — в всех этих сосудах, бродящих по улицам…
N.B. Умоляю — постите!.. ^_^
Мы не критики!.. Мы — благодарные поклонники — Творчества — в любом его выраженье…
Творчество/Любовь — вот наша «религия» — ну и многие Здесь подтвердят сие...

----------


## _lamer

> Хорошо иметь романтичность, но еще надо нарабатывать в себе знание о мире.


   Романтичность разбивается вдребезги об бытовуху.



> это у тебя говносброс


   Шел бы в стрелочники тогда. Да ты не парься. Я пару месяцев много читал, несколько книг прочитал, щас хуже стало, даже на длинный пост не хватает концентрации. Наугад шмальну, а там видно будет по ответам в чём соль.



> Потрудись


   Я потружусь когда у меня будет забегаловка Moe's, на себя не влом. Человек выигрывает в лотерею миллион и просирает его, пропивает за неделю-две, максимум месяц. Какой в этом прок, не понимаю.



> эх, были бы тут отъявленные феминистки, типо мелисы, лезиан и там ещё одна, они бы мне тут написали какая я падаль.


   Melissa была феминисткой разве? Ну я её не застал, так мельком видел её мессэджи.





> Творчество/Любовь


   Ты приравниваешь любовь к творчеству?

----------


## Простоя

> У всех нас… суть… Одна Душа — в миллиардах оболочек сущая… Жаждущая Роста и Развития... Жизни и Полёта, а не прозябанья/тления...


 Оффтоп, но стало жутко интересно, как ты представляешь себе развитие. Что нужно делать, чтобы развиваться?
Конкретно, что делать?

----------


## Traumerei

> Оффтоп, но стало жутко интересно, как ты представляешь себе развитие. Что нужно делать, чтобы развиваться?
> Конкретно, что делать?


 Конечно, "что делать" - центральный вопрос славянского мировосприятия. А если уже наделали чего, то актуально "кто виноват"  :Smile: 

Ad notata: Можно вопрос к Вам (и к Unity тоже, и вовсе ко всем желающим) ? Что следует считать за развитие ? В полном варианте: чем саморазвитие отличается от саморазрушения (качественно) ?

----------


## Холодный борщ

Я к чему сказал то, что "Социофобия это хорошо". Любое качество можно обернуть и извратить, так что бы оно сыграло в правильную сторону, или хотя бы не беспокоило. 

Может есть врачи недалеко хорошие, которые помогают социофобию обуздать?

Там выше написали, что инвалидом быть хорошо, так вот. Да, хорошо быть инвалидом, если при этом оставаться в рассудке и уметь зарабатывать, что здоровое осталось. В общем пока живёшь, всё хорошо. По-другому никак, прошлое не изменить, можно либо свыкнуться и найти новые возможности, либо тратить силы впустую на жалость к себе.

----------


## Простоя

> Что следует считать за развитие ? В полном варианте: чем саморазвитие отличается от саморазрушения (качественно) ?


 Саморазрушение идет в разрез принципам здоровья и жизни. 
Развитие - движение к большему здоровью, красоте, силе. Развитие природного потенциала. Еще важна работа над проблемными данными своего тела и характера.




> В общем пока живёшь, всё хорошо. По-другому никак, прошлое не изменить, можно либо свыкнуться и найти новые возможности, либо тратить силы впустую на жалость к себе.


 Наступает момент, когда понимаешь, что саморазрушение не приносит никаких плодов, кроме временного облегчения, губительного в долгосрочной перспективе.. И тогда начинаешь развиваться и что-то созидать, не смотря на всю кошмарность ситуации. Именно поэтому инвалиды находят в себе силы жить. Они просто не хотят все время жить на игле самодиструкции. Ведт есть еще много других вариантов, даже если нет рук, ног, глаз или мозгов.

----------


## Traumerei

> Саморазрушение идет в разрез принципам здоровья и жизни


 Относительно меня это скорее о саморазвитии...вернее, о духовном самосовершенствовании. Оно идёт вразрез с принципами жизни и здоровья. Дабы алмаз многоголосно замерцал всеми цветами света - нужно отсекать от него, а не приклеивать... всё немонолитное - скоротечно...  Unity писал(а) в комментариях, ссылаясь на Матфея (10:39)



> Желающий сохранить свою душу, погубит ее...


 Мнится, будто в этой жизни и ждут лишь метания души, неминуемые взлёты, ещё более неминуемые падения... 
"Подожди немного, отдохнёшь и ты"

Сотворяющие и разрушающие, знаменуют собой лишь одно - знак перемен...




> Развитие - движение к большему здоровью, красоте, силе. Развитие природного потенциала.


 Всегда ли больше значит "лучше"? (об интенсивном и экстенсивном путях развития)

Большее здоровье, большая красота, большая сила... (последнее почему-то особенно пугает) В "стерилизованном мире" ничто реальное не может жить. Или, переходя на язык образов... когда создаёшь шедевр, как узнать, на каком штрихе следует остановиться, где - идеальная пропорция, золотое сечение между реальным и совершенным ? 

Я не могу себе представить "идеал в движении"; потому не могу понять развития, потому в некотором роде Traumerei отказалась от самой идеи его... конечная точка и стремление к ней напоминают вот что:

_Трупно-холодное_ (...) , 
_Непереносное_, ложное, ложное!

Как будто бы кто-то смеется: "Посмотрим, как вы будете существовать в пустоте, в безвоздушном пространстве" 

А всё-таки непрестанно заглядываю в озеро, на водной глади которого отражаются звёзды - любуюсь их недосягаемой красотой; желаю тоже стать совершенной красотой, совершенным счастьем... засовываю в воду то руки, то ноги, иной раз и голову, стремясь быть с ними - мёртвым далёким _светом_... И однажды... знаю: на самом дне озера жизни отыщется то, чего так долго жаждала душа и оно уже никогда не будет утрачено...

----------


## _lamer

> Цитата Сообщение от Простоя  Посмотреть сообщение
> Саморазрушение идет в разрез принципам здоровья и жизни
> Относительно меня это скорее о саморазвитии...вернее, о духовном самосовершенствовании. Оно идёт вразрез с принципами жизни и здоровья. Дабы алмаз многоголосно замерцал всеми цветами света - нужно отсекать от него, а не приклеивать... всё немонолитное - скоротечно... Unity писал(а) в комментариях, ссылаясь на Матфея (10:39)
> Желающий сохранить свою душу, погубит ее...
> Мнится, будто в этой жизни и ждут лишь метания души, неминуемые взлёты, ещё более неминуемые падения...


   Хорошо развиваться и стремиться к красоте, когда на старте душевное и духовное здоровье. В интернете все без исключения больны в той или иной степени, за ними тянется шлейф негатива, который никак не может найти себе выхода.
  Насчёт евангельских цитат. Камень, монолит - это некий жизненный принцип. Характер вовсе не нужно иметь каменный. Чем отличается здоровый ребёнок от невротика - невротик подавляет страдание, уходит в себя. Ребёнок более сквозной - он орёт, плачет, страдает, мучается, но потом так же быстро восстанавливается, и слёзы сменяются радостью. Невротики так не умеют - всё им неладно - и слёзы убивают, и радость скоротечна. Вопрос в том - как сбросить камень с души. Когда ты здоров, не возникает вопросов что и как делать. Жизнь несёт тебя как в колыбели к хорошим людям. Плохих - к плохим. Больных - к больным. Подобное к подобному.



> Сотворяющие и разрушающие, знаменуют собой лишь одно - знак перемен...


   Невротик боится перемен и свободы, не может отпустить себя. Ему проще чтобы было гарантированно плохо.



> Я к чему сказал то, что "Социофобия это хорошо". Любое качество можно обернуть и извратить, так что бы оно сыграло в правильную сторону, или хотя бы не беспокоило. 
> 
> Может есть врачи недалеко хорошие, которые помогают социофобию обуздать?
> 
> Там выше написали, что инвалидом быть хорошо, так вот. Да, хорошо быть инвалидом, если при этом оставаться в рассудке и уметь зарабатывать, что здоровое осталось. В общем пока живёшь, всё хорошо. По-другому никак, прошлое не изменить, можно либо свыкнуться и найти новые возможности, либо тратить силы впустую на жалость к себе.


   А инвалиды разве психически и духовно нездоровы? Нельзя сравнивать. У них может быть психологическая проблема, барьер ущербности. При желании они пересиливают свои проблемы. Невротик - проблема в проблеме. Его вопросы изначально неправильно поставлены, поэтому поиск ответов ни к чему не приводит. Невротик - вещь в себе, ему надо бы проветрить комнату, но он глухо затворяет все окна, боясь заболеть, живёт в духоте, а от сырости под обоями заводятся всякие жучки и плесень.

----------


## Unity

> Оффтоп, но стало жутко интересно, как ты представляешь себе развитие. Что нужно делать, чтобы развиваться?
> Конкретно, что делать?


 Любить - и не стесняться собственных желаний!..) Быть откровенными - всегда. Жить без масок. Жить, более "не парясь" и не прожигая время.



> А всё-таки непрестанно заглядываю в озеро, на водной глади которого отражаются звёзды - любуюсь их недосягаемой красотой; желаю тоже стать совершенной красотой, совершенным счастьем...


 Вы _уже_ счастье — сами по себе. Для иных — бесспорно, без тени сомнения, — ну а… для себя?.. Что же есть гармония?.. Не она ли, — верный знак того, что _идёт развитие_?..



> Хорошо развиваться и стремиться к красоте, когда на старте душевное и духовное здоровье. В интернете все без исключения больны в той или иной степени, за ними тянется шлейф негатива, который никак не может найти себе выхода.


 Не для того ли существуют здравые/недужные, — чтобы… друг друга исцелять?.. Свои состояньем заживо доказывая… истины извечные обо сути/смысле жизни человечьей?..
Нежели судить, — не лучше ли просто помочь, крепко взяв за руку — разом «отворив окно», проветрив забытое?..

----------


## _lamer

> Любить - и не стесняться собственных желаний!..) Быть откровенными - всегда. Жить без масок. Жить, более "не парясь" и не прожигая время.


   Что ты тогда здесь забыл, святой отче

----------


## Traumerei

> Вы _уже_ счастье — сами по себе. Для иных — бесспорно, без тени сомнения, — ну а… для себя?...


 Для_ себя_... однажды упала в пропасть, но ещё не достигла её дна. Можно конечно совсем отчаяться, ведь все, что стяжаю - разобьётся _в конце пути_. К чему высчитывать скорость падения или атмосферное давление? Всё это абсурдно. Последнее, что осталось - наслаждаться полётом и надеяться.

P.S. Надеяться на то, что когда-нибудь будут дарованы крылья.

----------


## Простоя

> Большее здоровье, большая красота, большая сила... (последнее почему-то особенно пугает)


 Я не имею ввиду силу в гитлеровском смысле  :Smile:  Сила для меня, конечно, ограничена. Сила для меня значит иметь возможность вставать утром с кровати, научиться жить в этом мире, обеспечить матери хорошую старость, самой продолжать лечиться. Вот это личная сила, когда человек не поддался болезни, а ищет способы адаптироваться и жить с достоиством.

Красота и здоровье тоже имеют весьма практическое значение. Следить за собой, чтобы к 40 не стать развалиной.  





> Хорошо развиваться и стремиться к красоте, когда на старте душевное и духовное здоровье.


 Псих тоже должен верить, что для него возможна некая гармония. Не? ) Вот, например, когда принимаешь ситуацию и продолжаешь искать способы лечения - это гармоничное, объективное, более здоровое отношение к проблеме своего псих диагноза.

Вообще, в метафизическом пространстве жизни разлито очень много гармонии. Надо только научиться ловить ее ритмы, самому становиться гармоничнее изнутри.




> Любить - и не стесняться собственных желаний!..) Быть откровенными - всегда. Жить без масок. Жить, более "не парясь" и не прожигая время.


  Для этого надо быть очень крутым )) и сильным. Только сильные личности способны любить.

----------


## Простоя

> Можно конечно совсем отчаяться, ведь все, что стяжаю - разобьётся _в конце пути_.


 Думаешь, после смерти ничего нет?

----------


## Traumerei

> Думаешь, после смерти ничего нет?


 Для меня, непременно - есть. Это так же не подлежит сомнению, как сама жизнь. Нельзя жить без каната, протянутого _отсюда_ - _туда_. Просто потому как не за что удержаться.

Всё - разобьётся, но ничто не говорит о моём исчезновении  :Smile:

----------


## _lamer

> А всё-таки непрестанно заглядываю в озеро, на водной глади которого отражаются звёзды - любуюсь их недосягаемой красотой; желаю тоже стать совершенной красотой, совершенным счастьем...
> Вы уже счастье — сами по себе


   Как мило. По обветренной щеке потекла скупая мужская слеза. Видимо, озёра, леса, реки, пение птиц - всё с BBC. На реальной природе приходится больше думать о комарах.



> Не для того ли существуют здравые/недужные, — чтобы… друг друга исцелять?


   Романтично, но не жизненно. В жизни существуют недужные, хотя недужные по-разному, чтобы друг друга мучить и перевоспитывать. Замкнутый круг. А здоровые рядом со здоровыми. Впрочем здоровый может находиться в беде или болеть гепатитом, и добро находит себе применение, но с невротиками не так - они сами - беда. В твои любимые евангельские времена психи были бы чем-то вроде бесноватых, которых нужно изолировать, издалека жалеть, но помогать - бессмысленно.



> Нежели судить, — не лучше ли просто помочь, крепко взяв за руку — разом «отворив окно», проветрив забытое?..


   Взять за руку можно любого, даже опустившегося на дно. В них есть потенциал. В невротике он заблокирован. Он сам себе враг. Как ты поможешь тому, кто считает тебя врагом. Начнёшь доказывать что не враг, он поймёт это, но посчитает тебя врагом своей жизни, например, что не заслуживает хорошего отношения. В любом случае проигрыш. Это в лучшем случае. Большинство невротиков ведут себя как алкоголики - очень чуткие и хитрые, вампирят сердобольных и наивных мира сего.



> Надо только научиться ловить ее ритмы, самому становиться гармоничнее изнутри.


   Невротики ловят, но негативные ритмы. Опять замкнутый круг. На любое предложение псих скажет - "да, но...". Что ты с этим собираешься делать, я пока не вижу. Эта рабочая схема сильна своей простотой.



> Нельзя жить без каната, протянутого отсюда - туда. Просто потому как не за что удержаться.


   Что будешь делать когда на том конце каната окажется люцифер

----------


## neji

> Видимо, озёра, леса, реки, пение птиц - всё с BBC. На реальной природе приходится больше думать о комарах.
> 
> В жизни существуют недужные, хотя недужные по-разному, чтобы друг друга мучить и перевоспитывать. Замкнутый круг.
> 
> В них есть потенциал. В невротике он заблокирован. Он сам себе враг.
> 
> Большинство невротиков ведут себя как алкоголики - очень чуткие и хитрые, вампирят сердобольных и наивных мира сего.
> 
> Невротики ловят, но негативные ритмы. Опять замкнутый круг. На любое предложение псих скажет - "да, но...". Что ты с этим собираешься делать, я пока не вижу. Эта рабочая схема сильна своей простотой.


 какое точное попадание

----------


## Traumerei

> Что будешь делать


 Отпущу канат и растворю душу во Вселенной, чтобы начать всё с начала... но мне почему-то верится только в рай, в иное - не очень...

----------


## _lamer

> Отпущу канат и растворю душу во Вселенной, чтобы начать всё с начала... но мне почему-то верится только в рай, в иное - не очень...


   Я пошутил. Люблю чёрный юмор. Жаль, не сразу понимаю что сказал.



> Впервые идея самоубийства появилась в 13. Причина была банальна и проста - платоническая любовь. Но я пришла не для того,чтобы рассказывать об этом


   Платонизм?) Ты копаешься в грязи, инет - априори - грязь и мусор наших дней, занимаешься мазохизмом, а потом говоришь, что душа растворится во вселенной. Для хорошего, доброго человека ты слишком много знаешь зла, понимаешь его.



> какое точное попадание


   Какое точное попадание Мюнхгаузеном.*

  *расшифровка: я имею ввиду, что объективен в силу сугубой и безграничной субъективности суждения.

----------


## Traumerei

> Я пошутил. Люблю чёрный юмор. Жаль, не сразу понимаю что сказал.


 Сударь, Вы меня удивили, а такое случается не часто  :Smile:  

Я практически не понимаю шуток. Иной раз из-за этого происходили различные курьёзные вещи. 

Данное сообщение написано в июле 2012. То был другой человек, с другой жизнью, иным мировоззрением..." Лишь именем одним я называюсь, на самом деле то, что именуют мной,-не я один. Нас много. Я - живой..." Я её немножко помню. Ныне даже не в силах дать оценку...скорее всего это было иллюзией, обманом... как с моей стороны (хотя абсолютно искренна в том), так и со стороны индустрии, что предлагала "платоническую любовь по сходной цене". Всё-таки обман тот великолепен... я ведь пока не против, чтобы меня простодушно обманывали в любви. Только прошу, пусть обман закончится вместе со мной - никак не раньше...

Интернет - это лишь наше отражение. Всё кругом - наше отражение. Иное дело, что есть разочарованные, и всё - доброе или злое, преломляется у них через призму разочарования... На самом деле интернет - всего лишь инструмент. Оценка - это мои фантазии.

Разве пренебрежение лёгкими путями есть мазохизм ? 

Не познавший зла может ли говорить о добре ?

----------


## Простоя

*Ламер*, ну и что тогда невротику делать, если он "вещь в себе" и даже помощь не способен принять??? 
Кстаьти, интернет не только из мусора состоит! В нем можно найти ответы на многие вопросы.

----------


## _lamer

> Сударь


   *барабанная дробь, коронная фраза Шарикова: господа все в Париже..**
  ** - юмор.



> я ведь пока не против, чтобы меня простодушно обманывали в любви


   Жить эмоциями надо было в евангельские времена. Сейчас разве что мучиться, чтобы не поубивать соседей.



> Интернет - это лишь наше отражение. Всё кругом - наше отражение


   Как эзотерично. Но пока мы находимся в бренном теле, фактическое содержание жизни немаловажно. Я вижу, что у многих на форуме дата регистрации многолетней давности. Ощущаю себя прохожим. Был активен ещё на одном форуме. По ощущению - многие застряли на годы.



> Разве пренебрежение лёгкими путями есть мазохизм ?


   Ответ в самом вопросе)



> Не познавший зла может ли говорить о добре ?


   Я ждал этого вопроса, как бы сказал народный депутат, хороший вопрос. Следующий вопрос!
  *опять юмор*
  По ощущению - многие больше портятся чем что-то там познают. В этом есть что-то наивное - где-то считать себя хорошим, но при этом, хлопая ресницами, читать книжку Чхартишвили о самоубийстве.
  Я поясню чего мне не хватает - ощущения целостности, законченности. То плохие черты, то хорошие, но все вместе не дают этого впечатления, получается разрозненность. Сейчас покажу кое-что. Стихи пользователя Torquemada с форума о социофобии, откуда я, собственно, и пришёл. Там хорошо видно, что человек до конца стал гнилым. Он плохой, но видит те же вещи, что и хорошие люди. Он всё понимает. Об этом, раз вы так любите евангельские цитаты, и эта фраза: 


> 15 знаю твои дела; ты ни холоден, ни горяч; о, если бы ты был холоден, или горяч! 
> 16 Но, как ты тепл, а не горяч и не холоден, то извергну тебя из уст Моих. (Откр.Иоанна Богослова, гл.3)


 http://imgs.su/tmp/2014-03-01/1393632889-435.jpg




> ну и что тогда невротику делать, если он "вещь в себе" и даже помощь не способен принять??? 
> Кстаьти, интернет не только из мусора состоит! В нем можно найти ответы на многие вопросы.


   Про вопросы - гугл не в счёт. Ну спросишь. Ну скажут. И хуже всего если поверишь и сделаешь. Люди по себе судят, но твердят, что у всех так, равно - гонят в могилу. Нужно самому до всего доходить. А я просто немного рассказываю о себе и людях, окружавших меня.

----------


## Unity

> Что ты тогда здесь забыл, святой отче


 Кой-кто — последняя и чрезвычайно грешная скотина. ^_^
Аз _не забыл_, — каково оно — страдать…
Потому аз Здесь, изменив жизнь к лучшему.
Я не забываю тех, вместе с кем *болел когда-то*…
Может, это и неправильно, но мечтаю… чтобы и они… поскорее _выздоровели_.



> Для себя... однажды упала в пропасть, но ещё не достигла её дна. Можно конечно совсем отчаяться, ведь все, что стяжаю - разобьётся в конце пути. К чему высчитывать скорость падения или атмосферное давление? Всё это абсурдно. Последнее, что осталось - наслаждаться полётом и надеяться.
> 
> P.S. Надеяться на то, что когда-нибудь будут дарованы крылья.


 И опять… оправдания/рационализации, — «…Почему _должно_ вращать колесо сансары человеческой душе»…
Помните, что Будда утверждал?..
Выход из порока_круга, — Здесь и Сейчас — не когда-либо «…В будущем» (кое лишь химера нашего ума, сумма всех наших проекций/грёз и ожиданий ото бытия)…
Только сейчас, — время спрыгивать с поезда, мчащегося в бездну…
Для чего тянуть?..
Или Вы… исследуете?..
Каково это?.. — «жить на палубе тонущего лайнера»?.. ^_^
Кто Вы? Просто пассажир, в страхе мечущийся в панике, ищущий наличествующую шлюпку, — или капитан, в последний раз прощающийся с своим кораблём, с горечью и сожалением, с печалью и тоской — с ледяным спокойствием?..
Шлюпка рядом. Что мешает перебраться в оную?..
Научный интерес к _состоянию сознания_, к чувствам собственной души, — изумительной подопытной в изумительнейшем тесте иль эксперименте/опыте?
Вы знаете, где выход.
Правильней сказать, — в чём он…
Или в ком.
Чего тянуть время?..



> Для этого надо быть очень крутым )) и сильным. Только сильные личности способны любить.


 Да, мне априори ведомо, что не поверите сейчас ни одному слову…
Всё же…
Любовь не имеет никакого отношенья к «…Личности», «…Силе/крутизне».
Любовь… это природа человеческой души…
И есть спящие, и есть проснувшиеся, понимающие это. Только и всего.
Вы спящая, Вы бодрствующая — кое же различие?..
Это вечно Вы…
В разных своих состояниях.
Состояниях Любви/боязни себе позволить… просто быть собою… ^_^



> Как мило. По обветренной щеке потекла скупая мужская слеза. Видимо, озёра, леса, реки, пение птиц - всё с BBC. На реальной природе приходится больше думать о комарах.


 Всю свою жизнь (а теперь и подавно) кое-кто провёл на лоне Природы. Летом и зимою, беспрестанно.
Ну и что я понял?..
_Каждый в каждом (человеке ли, феномене) подмечает то, что ему… самому присуще; к сердцу ближе_…
Кто-то слышит пенье птиц, красоту волнующейся зелени, плеск и пение воды, прелесть девственного леса, — ну а кто-то…
Впрочем, _каждому своё_. Грубо, справедливо.
_Что ты ищешь, то найдёшь_.
Фундаментальная закономерность мира…



> Романтично, но не жизненно. В жизни существуют недужные, хотя недужные по-разному, чтобы друг друга мучить и перевоспитывать. Замкнутый круг. А здоровые рядом со здоровыми. Впрочем здоровый может находиться в беде или болеть гепатитом, и добро находит себе применение, но с невротиками не так - они сами - беда. В твои любимые евангельские времена психи были бы чем-то вроде бесноватых, которых нужно изолировать, издалека жалеть, но помогать - бессмысленно.


 Отпустите Вы своих невротиков!.. ^_^
Проясните разум, очистите сознание, раскройте глаза!..
Мир!.. Он шире, нежель плен… размышлений обо механизмах психопатологии…
Хвала небу, мы живём в иные времена!..
Когда люди… ищут вакцины (просто аллегория)… врачуют недужных (больного поймёт только тот, кто болел)… порой — даже исцеляют (кой-кто — живой скромный пример)…
*
Если б только всё… было бы бессмысленно… Если б только все на свете души Вам были подобны…
Нет, рьяно отрицаю Это!..
Вы — суть неправы.
Верите в иное, в прямо противоположное — и напрасно… нарушать молчание.
Сама Жизнь «рассудит» нас. Смертный час. Память обо жизни…



> Взять за руку можно любого, даже опустившегося на дно. В них есть потенциал. В невротике он заблокирован. Он сам себе враг. Как ты поможешь тому, кто считает тебя врагом. Начнёшь доказывать что не враг, он поймёт это, но посчитает тебя врагом своей жизни, например, что не заслуживает хорошего отношения. В любом случае проигрыш. Это в лучшем случае. Большинство невротиков ведут себя как алкоголики - очень чуткие и хитрые, вампирят сердобольных и наивных мира сего.


 Всю свою жизнь только лишь и занимаю этим. Силюсь… примирить всех тех, что сами с собой враждуют — пресекая всё хорошее… в зародыше… абортирующие из души гармонию…
Ещё не проигрывал. Ещё никому не позволял скатиться к мысли, что моё отношение — незаслуженно. Оно не «моё», — аз есмъ Мир, разговаривающий с Человеком… Зеркало… Если видят в нём хорошее — то лишь… в силу того, что хорошее присутствует в самих.
Каждый из нас — зеркало…
Если кто-то… ведёт себя как вампир, — ему стоит показать, что быть слаще… донором… дарящим усладу — а не наслаждающимся…
Я тоже _кусаю_ — и я _заражаю_… ^_^
Вирусом… человеколюбия… Заразой гуманизма, инфекцией, симптомом коей есть Любовь… к иным, к себе… к самой Вере в То, что мир наш… может быть иначим… светлым, добрым, правильным — вопреки всей мудрости… таких, аки Вы…

----------


## _lamer

> Отпустите Вы своих невротиков!.. ^_^
> Проясните разум, очистите сознание, раскройте глаза!..


   С баптистами ещё не общался. Я-то отпущу, батюшка, да только разговоры ваши - диалог Наполеона и Распутина в отделении для буйных. С буйной фантазией в смысле. Как же ш ты, зерцальце моё, напоролся на меня - мрачного странника, кровь которого сосут вполне реальные клопы - вот они вампиры. Потому что кровь пьют. Я о реальных вещах говорю, их пощупать можно.




> Unity на пути к лучшему
> Аватар для Unity Регистрация
> 14.08.2010
> Адрес
> Heart of Ukraine
> Сообщения
> 1,488


   На природе надо в 4-6 утра вставать, топить печку, кормить скотину сначала, потом себя. Ложишься с солнцем. Я знаю что это такое. А ты похож на позёра или с головой что-то не так. Да это и неважно.

----------


## Traumerei

> По ощущению - многие застряли на годы.


 По моим ощущениям с некоторого момента время перестало существовать. 



> читать книжку Чхартишвили о самоубийстве.


 Какое странное совпадение... Или я об этом тоже упоминала ? (Вследствие постоянного перерождения бессмысленно всё запоминать) Чхартишвили - один из настольных авторов. Собственно, один из трёх. И это триединство по естественному стечению обстоятельств отражает всю сущность Traumerei  :Smile: 



> Я поясню чего мне не хватает - ощущения целостности, законченности


 Пожалуй, целостным и законченным, иначе - совершенным (_завершённым_) людям нет места в этом мире. Всё равно последний штрих наносится смертью. Какое применение найдётся идеальному в неидеальном ? 



> Для чего тянуть?..
> Или Вы… исследуете?..
> Каково это?.. — «жить на палубе тонущего лайнера»?.. ^_^


 Исследую - непрестанно... Боюсь не успеть.  


> Пока готовят цикуту, Сократ учится играть на флейте. «Зачем тебе это?» — спрашивают его. «Чтобы научиться, прежде чем умру». Если я решаюсь напомнить эти слова, то лишь потому, что в них для меня единственное серьезное оправдание воли к познанию.


 Вероятно природа этого...почти как у Вас:



> моё любопытство к сути жизни, мира, – лишь симптом страшного заболевания, коим, естественно, не страдают иные люди, неподверженные пороку любознательности?..


 А на тонущем лайнере... Traumerei бы самозабвенно играла музыку, упоённая трагедией. 



> Вы знаете, где выход.
> Правильней сказать, — в чём он…
> Или в ком.


 _Глаза_ мои... создают лишь иллюзию видимости. Слепота не столько свойство зрения, сколько свойство мозга, сердца. Пытаюсь порой ухватиться за что-то, но всё - замки из песка, непрочное - ломается от прикосновения. Быть может кто-то протянет руку, будь она тёплой и мягкой  - ухвачусь не раздумывая. "Негоже человеку быть одному"  - любая закрытая система обречена на разрушение. Иных - _люблю_, но в силу причин не могу открыться, опасаясь, что вместо желанной жемчужины они...либо найдут лишь пепел, либо заразятся мировой скорбью, безграничному состраданию...

----------


## _lamer

> Пожалуй, целостным и законченным, иначе - совершенным (завершённым) людям нет места в этом мире. Всё равно последний штрих наносится смертью. Какое применение найдётся идеальному в неидеальном ?


   Ну мне больше нечего сказать. Я сам ищу в себе *недостаток*, который может удержать в этом мире - конкретное и эгоистичное желание чего-либо. В конце концов прихожу к выводу, что не хочу ничего несовершенного, вернее, готов быть лишь частью совершенного, а это недолго бывает, только в самое трудное время, когда тебя подводит под черту, будь то близость к смерти или к сумасшествию. Остальное не способно держать в тонусе. Я понимаю тех, кто годами живут на попечении нашей психиатрии. Наверное, не иметь желаний лучше чем иметь плохие желания и паразитировать на теле жизни.



> Чхартишвили - один из настольных авторов. Собственно, один из трёх.


   Давно читал детективы. Потом попалась о самоубийстве. Мне понравилось. Я просто заглянул в твои самые первые посты. Надеялся что-то тебе предъявить нехорошее, сравнив с тем, что ты писала ранее. А ещё три - это кто? Ну мои "три", собственно, Сэлинджер, Лондон, Маркес, Кундера.



> Пытаюсь порой ухватиться за что-то, но всё - замки из песка, непрочное - ломается от прикосновения. Быть может кто-то протянет руку, будь она тёплой и мягкой - ухвачусь не раздумывая. "Негоже человеку быть одному" - любая закрытая система обречена на разрушение.


   Мда. А всё оказывается ещё хуже чем я думал. У меня были такие же мысли. За что бы я ни хватался, поначалу интересно, познаёшь, страдаешь, потом как песок, всё надоедает. Только на грани интересно, но нельзя всегда бежать по лезвию ножа. Нужно податься либо в криминал, либо одним существованием кому-то очень мешать жить, желательно плохим людям. А рука..я не уверен. Я вроде как человек могу взять ответственность, можно жить ради семьи, но это опять какой-то замок, я заметил, что у меня инстинкты, даже при всём возможном сексуальном влечении, слабее душевной экзистенции. Всё равно руки опускаются. Честно говоря, я не знаю..всё перебрал. Скоро продолжу лечение. До этого занимался самолечением. Кое-чего добился, высвободил аффекты, но по сути - если бы не высвобождал, то они бы ещё толкали меня вперёд, экстраверсия, какие-то желания, ну да, через лет 10-20 - разочарование, усталость, поиск чего-то ещё, но я бы уже подрастворился, мне не нужна была бы глубина, мне было бы легче играть в жизнь. Видимо, нужен какой-то абсолютный перелом. Я пока не понимаю как психически больной может вдруг стать здоровым, поплыть, ощутить импульс. Я читал в клинической психиатрии о разных случаях, всякое бывает. Может, там было не так плачевно или повезло с ПТ и препаратами. Я развожу руками. Я знаю как пробежать марафон, но что делать дальше - неизвестно. Нельзя всю жизнь это делать, это не физическая болезнь. Я доломал до той степени, что организм отказался мне помогать - он выключился из борьбы. Теперь без таблов не обойтись.

----------


## Traumerei

Обязательно ли нужно как-то оправдывать жизнь ? Почему нельзя просто жить ? 



> Наверное, не иметь желаний лучше чем иметь плохие желания


 С этим полностью соглашусь... только, если вырваться из понятий общества потребления... разве отсутствие желаний не зовётся счастьем ?



> А ещё три - это кто? Ну мои "три", собственно, Сэлинджер, Лондон, Маркес, Кундера.


 В своей библиотеке имею всего три книги, но каждая из них чем-то дорога. Чхартишвили "Писатель и самоубийство" - досталась в дар от meine Liebe, другая - "Новый завет" от отца на совершеннолетие, третья - "Поэзия золотого века" была подарена администрацией Миллердорфа в память об окончании школы. 
У Сэлинджера больше всего нравится философское произведение "Тедди"; "Над пропастью во ржи" - естественно, тоже ознакомлена. Рассказы Лондона великолепны, из того, что прочла навскидку помню "Semper Idem",  "Когда боги смеются","Любовь к жизни". Маркес... "100 лет одиночества" - слишком безысходное творение, на мой взгляд. Кундера... Быть может решитесь посоветовать что-нибудь из этого автора, дабы восполнить пробел ? Желательно в форме малой прозы. Или стихотворений. Буду благодарна.



> через лет 10-20 - разочарование, усталость, поиск чего-то ещё


 Но ведь никто не обещает нам такой срок... я понимаю, например, влечение влюблённых к смерти, их готовность умереть друг для друга. Представьте хотя бы на мгновение иной, счастливый конец "Ромео и Джульетты"... Через десяток лет - она уже закоренелая истеричка; он - усталый приходит домой после работы, носки под диван, пульт и пиво - в руки... денег, как всегда, не хватает;  ещё и родительская критика, дети кричат... никакой романтики. Понимаю, почему любая " положительная" сказка заканчивается свадьбой. Потому что тогда действительно всё сказочное заканчивается. Единственный выход создать что-то вечное - забыть о времени... 



> Я знаю как пробежать марафон, но что делать дальше - неизвестно.


 Нужно сам процесс наделить смыслом, ведь в конце пути всего лишь конец пути...

Почему Вы начали принимать таблетки ? Снова вопрос о грани, "до" которой ещё можно терпеть, а "после" - уже нельзя... Traumerei тоже некогда имела дилемму о таблетках, но слишком уж высока цена медикаментозной зависимости...

*Простоя*‎, извини за оффтоп.

----------


## Unity

> разве отсутствие желаний не зовётся счастьем ?


 Отсутствие желаний… происходит/получается тогда, когда мы обретаем Тех, кого искали, — и просто _больше нечего желать_ — и никак не ранее… ^_^ 
Странно, что опять приходится говорить об Этом… 



> Глаза мои... создают лишь иллюзию видимости. Слепота не столько свойство зрения, сколько свойство мозга, сердца. Пытаюсь порой ухватиться за что-то, но всё - замки из песка, непрочное - ломается от прикосновения. Быть может кто-то протянет руку, будь она тёплой и мягкой - ухвачусь не раздумывая. "Негоже человеку быть одному" - любая закрытая система обречена на разрушение. Иных - люблю, но в силу причин не могу открыться, опасаясь, что вместо желанной жемчужины они...либо найдут лишь пепел, либо заразятся мировой скорбью, безграничному состраданию...


 Как же передать словами?..
Любят — не жемчужину… 
Просто любят… душу… что бы ни водилось в ней… пепел или скорбь, — «…Всё укрыто перламутром» для того, кто любит!..
_Что бы ни было в душе_… 
Ничто неважно для Любви!.. 
Любить — это счастье… 
Для чего же нам лишать… капельки Сияния, сущего _внутри_?..

----------


## _lamer

> Обязательно ли нужно как-то оправдывать жизнь ? Почему нельзя просто жить ?


   Для людей с самосознанием - обязательно. А самосознание - это аномалия на фоне потери импульса к жизни. Ты права насчёт Ромео и Джульетты - пульт, кричащие дети..и всё. Крепкая семья возникает на другой почве, у таких как мой дед. Правда, он оказался чересчур злым, а так - хороший семьянин всегда с принципом и однолюб, это личность, а не блуждающие эмоции и скользящий по женским фигуркам взгляд. Я почти такой - в основе я сломан. Что-то не так. Отсутствие желаний имел ввиду..отсутствие внутреннего импульса к чему-либо. Когда человек нормально себя чувствует и ему ничего лишнего не надо - это одно. Когда я сущность дзена в силу какого-то экзистенциального дефекта (или не дефекта. неизвестно чем закончится) - это другое.



> Кундера... Быть может решитесь посоветовать что-нибудь из этого автора, дабы восполнить пробел ? Желательно в форме малой прозы. Или стихотворений. Буду благодарна.


   Насчёт малой прозы не уверен. Это специфический писатель, очень циничный. Похож на таких как Бертолуччи, поэзия цинизма, циничный юмор медиков, антипод экзистенциализма, где поэзия вступает в борьбу с аномалией бессмысленности, здесь она смеётся сама над собой. Тебе как такое? А мне..в силу противоположности моему мироощущению было интересно. "Невыносимая лёгкость бытия". А это даже и похоже немного на сочленение малой прозы в чем-то бОльшем. Похоже на лондонский "Мартин Иден", где тоже всё делится на кусочки, небольшие очерки, ведущие к концу книги. Ну ещё немного попахивает Ремарком, но Ремарк всё-таки ближе к таким как наш Пастернак, "Доктору Живаго". Есть что-то и романтичное. У Кундеры романтизм отсутствует напрочь. Посмотри отрезки. Ты сразу поймёшь резонирует или нет. Есть ещё два комичных мини-романа "Неспешность" и "Подлинность". Я смеялся. 



> Единственный выход создать что-то вечное - забыть о времени...


   Можно быть юродивым и смотреть сквозь время, жить вечностью, тогда всё здесь становится ничтожным, но радости не убавляется - каждый день светел, поёшь как птичка во славу божью. Для этого нужно быть чистым как весенняя льдышка и переливаться на солнце. 
  Как быть здоровым, т.е. иметь свободный импульс к жизни - тоже непонятно. Кажется, должно произойти чудо чтобы что-то изменилось.



> Почему Вы начали принимать таблетки ? Снова вопрос о грани, "до" которой ещё можно терпеть, а "после" - уже нельзя... Traumerei тоже некогда имела дилемму о таблетках, но слишком уж высока цена медикаментозной зависимости


   Я пока не принимал. Я многое сделал. Раньше депрессии было откуда черпать энергию. Каким-то немыслимым образом, погрузившись в полный экзистенциальный мрак, я вылез оттуда, почувствовав как из меня высвободилась ненависть к себе, но это было только начало. Потом у меня начался уже сдвиг по фазе. Я тоже много усилий приложил чтобы продвинуться. Ничего бы не делал - меня бы закрыли. А так я сам иду к этому. Дурачком не стал, хотя всё шло к этому.

----------


## neji

отсутствие желаний зовётся депрессией

----------


## _lamer

> отсутствие желаний зовётся депрессией


   Она бывает разной. Изначально это было непреодолимым стремлением к саморазрушению. Хочешь чего-то и убиваешь это в себе. И чем сильнее желаешь, тем делаешь хуже. У социализированных невротиков это проявляется в попадании в болезненные ситуации, классика - замуж за урода, чтобы страдать и разочаровываться.
  Ну а есть и такая, отсутствие желаний, когда помыться, сходить в туалет или заставить себя поесть - большая проблема, опустошение, апатия, все прелести дзена)

----------


## zmejka

http://cs425420.vk.me/v425420912/8d0e/NEGSd_Yc8sU.jpg  по теме темы )

----------


## Unity

Вы ни черта не знаете о Дзэн...)))

----------


## _lamer

> Вы ни черта не знаете о Дзэн...)))


   Каком дзен?
http://risovach.ru/upload/2012/12/ge...079_orig_.jpeg

----------

